# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  هل الكاتب ود الشريف...بتاع دبابيس مريخابي

## alastaz

*هذا الرجل يكتب باسم المريخ لكن يومي
يمجد في الهلال ما هموا الا استقرار
الهلال وفي شداد  اشك انوا مريخابي
ما في وذل يوقفوا عند حدوا......
هل أصبح وصي علي المريخ يوم واحد 
ماكتب شي ينصر المريخ ويعضد من 
قضاياه...الا تمجيد شداد....امثال 
محمد كامل سعيد أصبحوا كثر
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من اوسخ كتاب المريخ 

*

----------


## قرشي عثمان

*ده غير يمجد في شداد والهليل  ماعنده حاجه  وكمان اشاد بالخائن مدثر خيري
                        	*

----------

